# Musical istruments in Middle-Earth



## Anarchist (Feb 2, 2002)

Lord of the Rings is full of songs sang by a lot of people. Tolkien never mentions anything about musical isntruments. Did they use any? Eru and the Valar didn't need instruments. But what about Elves, Men and other creatures in Middle Earth?


----------



## Ossiriand Blade (Feb 2, 2002)

I think he mentions harps,Celeborn is playing a silver harp when he is going to the grey havens,as far as I remember.And in the Hobbit the dwarves have musical instruments at Bag End.He is also well into horns!!!!


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 2, 2002)

From the first chapter of The Hobbit


> "Now for some music!" said Thorin. "Bring out the instruments!"
> Kili and Fili rushed for their bags and brought back little fiddles; Dori, Nori, and Ori brought out flutes from somewhere inside their coats; Bombur produced a drum from the hall; Bifur and Bofur went out too, and came back with clarinets that they had left among the walking-sticks Dwalin and Balin said: "Excuse me, I left mine in the porch!" "Just bring mine in with you," said Thorin. They came back with viols as big as themselves, and with Thorin's harp wrapped in a green cloth. It was a beautiful gold-en harp, and when Thorin struck it the music began all at once, so sudden and sweet that Bilbo forgot everything else, and was swept away into dark lands under strange moons, far over The Water and very far from his hobbit-hole under The Hill.


 I do wonder if they left their "viols as big as themselves" in Bag End when they left on their quest?


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 3, 2002)

I guess you are right Bill but I have never read The Hobbit. I was particularly wandering about the Elves in Rivendell and Lorien. Tolkien says about music but doesn't mention anything about instruments. Maybe it's what you said.


----------



## legoman (Feb 5, 2002)

yeah, and didn't you know, Legolas is #4 in slipnot.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 5, 2002)

Pipes, flutes, lutes, lyres, harps, horns, trumpets, and drums are several instruments I can remember being mentioned outside the Hobbit (woot for clarinets! Go Bifur and Bofur!)


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 5, 2002)

All these instruments are very medieval. I don't think very many people play the lute anymore, or the lyre. And the harp has grown in size, and is used only in symphony orchestras.
Oromë had a horn, the Valaróma, but I don't think he played "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" on it. More in the tone of, "The wrath of the Valar has fallen upon thee. Flee if you see it fit, but none shall excape the anger of the Powers! Muahahahahaa!!"
Or something. 
Anyway, I think the Ainur could sort of 'make' music just by thinking about it, or thinking about things with more depth. It's just that I can't really picture Varda playing the piano in the Ainulindalë!


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 5, 2002)

About Ainur, Valar and Eru I am sure they could make music just by thinking it. They were Gods after all and the whole idea of creating Middle-Earth is based on music. About races of Middle-Earth we should think the music played in Tolkien's time and maybe some classical instruments. Just an opinion.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

in the sil. the world of ME was created by music. 

yah flutes!!! ( go ori nori and dori!!! : read my profile)


----------



## legoman (Feb 11, 2002)

keef richards (from the rolling stones) is an elf, 

'that is why keef cannot be killed by conventional methods!!!!'


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 11, 2002)

Uh.. but Elves *can* be killed by conventional methods..


----------



## legoman (Feb 11, 2002)

hmmm, thats an interesting point, I may even concede, but I wanted to put it and couldn't think of anything else that couldn't, do they die of old age, cos thats kindof conventional.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 12, 2002)

listen to the master( hehehe)

ok... elves CAN NOT die of old age or desease. they can die of being killed ( sword, arrow, spear, ect.) and of self pitty( or something like that)

it's all so clear now!!!


----------



## Uminya (Feb 13, 2002)

Ulmo had a flute-like thing that could play a deeper, more moving melody than anything that has ever existed.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 13, 2002)

that would be awsome to own one of those babies!!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> *listen to the master( hehehe)
> 
> ok... elves CAN NOT die of old age or desease. they can die of being killed ( sword, arrow, spear, ect.) and of self pitty( or something like that)
> ...




Elves can also die of loss of spirit. Like feanor's mum.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 14, 2002)

is that i nthe sil.??? cuz i've never heard of it????


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 14, 2002)

Of course it is. I don't think Fëanor is even mentioned in the LotR.
And I'm not at all convinced about the 'self pity'- method. How can you die like that? Feel yourself sorry to death??
I think you must have meant sorrow, because I have read somewhere that Elves can die of absolute sadness. That's how it is in Finnish mythology, as well.


----------



## legoman (Feb 14, 2002)

Well that I think sounds like the worst death imaginable. Those poor elf-dudes.


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 14, 2002)

I think you should create an "Elf dying methods" poll where the matter would be discussed. Let's talk only about music in this poll please.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 15, 2002)

ok. go read rpg # something: singing in lothlorien then. u will get your fill of music there!! trust me!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 15, 2002)

Who ever said earlier those pour elf dudes are wrong the were the best at not dying. Remember Aragorn Arwen begged him 2 stay a bit longer but he had lost the will 2 live!!!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 15, 2002)

now u would want that to happen would u beleg?????


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> *now u would want that to happen would u beleg?????  *




Not really. I would rather have someone else.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 16, 2002)

* reads the post lovingly and the PM too

" me too"


----------

